

Moscow's Stray Dogs Evolving Greater Intelligence, Including Subway Mastery - s3graham
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-01/moscows-stray-dogs-evolving-greater-intelligence-wolf-characteristics-and-mastery-subway

======
gruseom
Pigeons in London ride the tube too!

